# folder with no name???



## ravidawar (Jan 18, 2007)

hey guys..is thr any way to create a folder having no name in win xp?????


----------



## uzair (Jan 18, 2007)

First tel me why do u need a folder without a name???

Names are there to identify a folder contents,..

I presume u wanna hide stuff.. you can do a small registry hack to avoid showing folders u wish not to be visible to everyone..


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

Create a new folder. Try the ALT+255 combination during renaming folders.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 18, 2007)

U can make it i suppose... something to do with changing the name to <space> via <cmd>. Used to do it long time back. Bhool gaya. Searchin online. 'll tell if i get it. Mayb other's know.

But there used 2 b a method. No doubt.
__________
ya... blueshift did it. I was tryin to do the same with Alt+32, the other <space> character code.

But i suppose, there is some problem with the method. I used to do it to prevent access to the folder. Can't remember the method though.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

What you want to do koolbluez? That method will only rename the folders name to nothing.


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jan 18, 2007)

ok folder created. Now how to delete ? Standard methods not working. right click delete, shift delte, nothing appears to work.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

What? Which OS u use?
It works perfectly here.


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jan 18, 2007)

Vista RTM ..


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

ok. I use WinXP.
Sorry can't help you.


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jan 18, 2007)

How do you delet it in XP ?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

delete the folder in cmd .


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright I got it how to delete in Vista.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 18, 2007)

I was goin to say that some prob happens... u see, i did it sometime back.

Ok... but when i tried it on my Win XP SP2 it worked fine & I got it deleted. How come I didn't face ur prob. Maybe it's the SP2... jainshubhanyu? 
Anyway, How didja do it?
DOS... rename the file & delete the renamed one. I suppose that'll work.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

maybe he deleted in dos...cuz its possible that way


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

what command we need to delete a folder having no name??


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

well , i have no knowledge of that baby


----------



## ravidawar (Jan 18, 2007)

thanx blueshift...u rock man.. i wz trying with alt+180..but that wasnt working...
do nybody also know the registry hack for the same?????


----------



## suraj (Jan 19, 2007)

good blueshift


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 20, 2007)

LOL, looks like he wanna hide that *private content* all guys have on HDD 

1. Make a New Folder
2. Rename it and while renaming press ALT and then 255. It will leave a blank character.
3. Select the folder and change its icon to "blank" icon
4. Enjoy!! No need of *magic folders* tool


----------

